# Designing a Cage - need advice!



## Elisa (Sep 23, 2010)

I found 2 new 28" x 36" vinyl windows on craigslist and decided to buy them for my Tegu's cage. I am now in the process of designing her cage. (I won't get her till next summer) My husband will help me build it when he gets back from Afghanistan in March.

This is a picture of how I plan on framing the windows for the front of the cage. I'm going to turn the windows sideways. In the picture I just show where the windows will go as the light blue areas. Does it look good on support? Do I need more support? I plan on using 2x4's for the front. 

I'm just going to have plywood for the sides, back and top. Do I need to use 2 x 4's to frame the whole cage or could I use 2 x 2's for the rest of the cage (back & sides)?

I'm still designing and am in no way an expert. Just making stuff up as I go! Any and all help is appreciated!

Thanks!
Elisa


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 23, 2010)

You should be able to frame the entire thing with 2x2's including the front...

The basic design approach you are using will work fine...

I built mine of similar design using 2x4's all around and it's designed to hold up to a 240 gal fish tank on top of it (currently holding a 125 gal aquarium but with room to expand)...


----------



## Curtis T (Sep 23, 2010)

You could use 2x2's but for a little bit more money I would use 2x4's it is better to build things stronger and not need the extra strengh than to build it and wish you had Curtis


----------

